# ??? for after Harvest



## Nilla420 (Jul 22, 2006)

I just had my second harvest.  Over 11 ounces from six plants of bag seed.  I plan on smoking it slowly over a long period of time.  How long do I need to open my jars for daily?  What is the best way to store it?  Should I just keep it in jars?  Should I put the jars in the freezer?  I have a food saver that sucks all the air out and seals bag, should I use that?  How do you people do it?  Thank you


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 22, 2006)

i dont know the answer.....but i know you can learn lots of curing methods in the harvesting-drying and curing section of the fourm.  congrats on the harvest!


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 22, 2006)

Check the other forum for curing info.
-Don't freeze pot.  It ruins it.
-Using a "food saver" that sucks all the air out of a bag will crush your buds (ever see what one of those does to an empty alum. can?).
-I store my weed in the same air-tight containers I cure them in.  But you can use any container.
-Store in a cool dark place.


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats nilla' on te harvest. 
  I leave the jars open for about an hour daily for 2-3 weeks. But the variables involved may dictate up to a month or more. Depending RH, bud density, and the internal moisture content of the buds when they were put in jars. 
I like to store it in a cool dark area, heat and light are both detrimental to thc.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 22, 2006)

you can put your trimmings in the freezer though to make some hash with


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 27, 2006)

I do the jar thing, but you HAVE to make sure the buds are dry. You don't make it this far to lose your stash to mold. I open the jars daily for 2-3 weeks like Hick said. After that I keep it in those same jars til it's gone. Keep it in the cupboard or somewhere dark. I have stuff that's 2 years old and better now than the day it was put into the jars.

BTW- nice haul you got.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have put dryed weed in to air tight jars and then after hours it became wet again. Anyone have this problem before? or knows why this happin?


----------



## fumanchu (Jul 27, 2006)

hey adam..i had the same problem for my first crop...i thought it was kinda dry and i put the buds on jars and it seems they were still a lil wet...almost everything caught mold...about 4 ounces down the drain...for my next crop which is due in a couple of more days, am gonna hang dry for a couple of days and then to paper bags or the jars, not sure which way am going this time....good luck man...


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 27, 2006)

ive read that you have to dry the buds until they snap apart instead of bend.....even then you need to take them out and inspect them daily for the next week or two.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 27, 2006)

I let mine hang dry for 7- 10 days but there still green not wet. They shink alot too in thos 10 days and how long does it take for the green out.


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2006)

adam..that is the purpose of opening the jars _daily_, and airing the buds out. If the are placed in jars too soon,(too moist) mold is a serious factor. I like to dry them untill the mainstem "_snaps_" before beginning the "cureing" process. 
During the cure, the internal moisture is absorbed more evenly throughout the buds, slowly rehydrating slightly. This activates the chemical actions that transform sugars, chlorophyl and nonactive cannaboids. Opening and airing alleviates the chance for mold to set in, so these actions can take place.


----------

